# My Semele Shawl



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I made this with Madeleine Tosh Silk Lace, Iris color. The yarn was a gift from my DH.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

(gasp) I bow to your talent. That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

very very nice,light as a feather and lovely colour!


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

No picture!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sooo gorgeous and what a lovely gift the yarn was from your DH. I'm sure you will cherish the shawl. The color is very lovely.


----------



## Llamedos (Jul 4, 2012)

lovely pattern and shade


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

so beautiful! the color is just lovely and your knitting is outstanding


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Ohhhhhh my goodness!!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!!! It is elegant and delicate. That yarn is just stunning!!!! Your DH did an awesome job in picking out the yarn. It looks so soft. I hope it is for you? Enjoy it!!!! ;0)


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

I was looking at some of the yarn today, and I decided I wasn't ready for it yet! That's a beautiful job.

I'll keep working at it, and maybe I'll get there some day. 

The shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow! Really beautiful.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh so very lovely. Delicate and sophisticated.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely lovely! It's so transparent! What size needles did you use???


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

It's gorgeous shawl!!!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Cherish this lovely shawl!


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

That is stunning! Incredible work and it's so delicate


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, so delicate, you certainly are talented. Give yourself a big gold medal .Such a gorgeous color too.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

Your shawl is lovely, so soft & feminine. The color is beautiful. Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, thanks so much for your kind words. It's all aboutreading a chart and lots of patience.


btibbs70 said:


> (gasp) I bow to your talent. That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


juliacraftylady666 said:


> very very nice,light as a feather and lovely colour!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Can you see it now?


Slashdog1 said:


> No picture!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I shall cherish it.


Katsch said:


> Sooo gorgeous and what a lovely gift the yarn was from your DH. I'm sure you will cherish the shawl. The color is very lovely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Llamedos said:


> lovely pattern and shade


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your comments.


knitgirl389 said:


> so beautiful! the color is just lovely and your knitting is outstanding


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, it is for me, Sandiego, you are always kind with your comments, talk about beautiful knitting!! I've been admiring yours!


Sandiego said:


> Ohhhhhh my goodness!!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!!! It is elegant and delicate. That yarn is just stunning!!!! Your DH did an awesome job in picking out the yarn. It looks so soft. I hope it is for you? Enjoy it!!!! ;0)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowsaint, you will, I've been knittinf off and on for alomost 50 years and being on KP has inspired me to try some other patterns I thought impossible.


snowsaint said:


> I was looking at some of the yarn today, and I decided I wasn't ready for it yet! That's a beautiful job.
> 
> I'll keep working at it, and maybe I'll get there some day.
> 
> The shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks LillyK


LillyK said:


> Wow! Really beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Nanciann


nanciann said:


> Oh so very lovely. Delicate and sophisticated.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Virginia42!


virginia42 said:


> Gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I used size 5 and those were my Addi Lace needles.


CathyAnn said:


> Absolutely lovely! It's so transparent! What size needles did you use???


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Naneast.


Naneast said:


> It's gorgeous shawl!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I shall cherish it.


me2memeinVT said:


> Cherish this lovely shawl!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Knitaddict!


Knitaddict said:


> That is stunning! Incredible work and it's so delicate


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank syou!


Beverleyjean said:


> Absolutely stunning, so delicate, you certainly are talented. Give yourself a big gold medal .Such a gorgeous color too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


sewnhair said:


> Your shawl is lovely, so soft & feminine. The color is beautiful. Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your shawl is outstanding...gorgeous! The yarn and color you used are lovely. What a nice gift from your husband, and I know you will always cherish it. Lucky lady!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Edie, I do love the results, the yarn is super fine almost like thread and yes very silky, I will always cherish it because my husband went to a yarn shop in Long Beach, Ca. called Alamitos Bay Yarn Co. to get something or the other that I had requested and while he was there, he was shown this yarn, and he knew he had to buy it for me. By the way I do not think I used more than half of the skein as the whole skein is 1,000 yds and that is quite alot. Yes, I am a lucky lady...


edithann said:


> Your shawl is outstanding...gorgeous! The yarn and color you used are lovely. What a nice gift from your husband, and I know you will always cherish it. Lucky lady!!
> Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

How very beautiful, just stunning!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Gossemer wings!

Beautiful!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Amazing knitting. Looks like angel wings. Absolutely fantastic job and a beautiful color!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

very pretty!


----------



## mani (Jul 10, 2012)

beautiful and gorgeous.


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Absolutely Smashing!!!!


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Wow, it's stunning!!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Gossamer beauty! You've crafted a fantastic heirloom! Congratulations!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

So delicate and feminine! Love it! Do you have a link for the pattern?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful and so delicate looking.

Sue


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Absoulutely gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Lady Becket


LadyBecket said:


> How very beautiful, just stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


edgemanak said:


> Gossemer wings!
> 
> Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


kiwiannie said:


> Beautiful, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I hadn't thought about angel wings, hum.... maybe!


dragondrummer said:


> Amazing knitting. Looks like angel wings. Absolutely fantastic job and a beautiful color!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


eggplantlady said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


christine4321 said:


> very pretty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks mani.


mani said:


> beautiful and gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Why thank you!


csbstar said:


> Absolutely Smashing!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, so you are in beautitiful Switzerland!


Indiem said:


> Wow, it's stunning!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks RobynMay.


RobynMay said:


> Gossamer beauty! You've crafted a fantastic heirloom! Congratulations!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You can find the pattern on Ravelry, just type in Semele Shawl.


thegrape said:


> So delicate and feminine! Love it! Do you have a link for the pattern?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Sue.


britgirl said:


> Beautiful and so delicate looking.
> 
> Sue


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful work and a lovely colour too.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Like a gossamer wing - just gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Windbeam said:


> Absoulutely gorgeous!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Love it!!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

There is not enough money in the world to have me tackle this shawl - wow. There is so much talent on this site!!!


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Beautifully done. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

The shawl reminds me of Shetland lace. It looks light enough and airy enough to wear in even in the hottest days or nights of a California summer. Beautiful, Pat!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the how soft and airy it looks.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Your shawl is gorgeous. I started this pattern but am stuck on this part...

BO2, then (k3 and the pass one at a time the 3 stitches to the right of the last knitted stitch over it)

Can you explain this to me? Thanks for your help.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, Carabella.


CARABELLA said:


> Beautiful work and a lovely colour too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Suo said:


> Like a gossamer wing - just gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


elcue said:


> Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, so do I.


RBeckles said:


> Love it!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, that is what I thought, but I am so stubborn, I had to do it!


susanrs1 said:


> There is not enough money in the world to have me tackle this shawl - wow. There is so much talent on this site!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I got the pattern on Ravelry.


rocky1991 said:


> Beautifully done. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Whisper thin and elegant. You created a beautiful shawl.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Charleen, it did turn out nice and yes to be worn on our warm California nights.


CharleenR said:


> The shawl reminds me of Shetland lace. It looks light enough and airy enough to wear in even in the hottest days or nights of a California summer. Beautiful, Pat!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks it is.


cgcharles said:


> Love the how soft and airy it looks.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I just sent you a PM. Hope this helps, the written instructions are heaven sent!!


gotridge said:


> Your shawl is gorgeous. I started this pattern but am stuck on this part...
> 
> BO2, then (k3 and the pass one at a time the 3 stitches to the right of the last knitted stitch over it)
> 
> Can you explain this to me? Thanks for your help.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow! Breathtaking.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

That is exquisite.


----------



## loverskey (Mar 24, 2012)

Your shawl is just absolutely gorgeous! You should be so proud. I have been looking for a shawl pattern for the longest time. Never seem to find one that I can fall in love with. Yours is the one....can you share the pattern?


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, beautiful color, beautiful knitting. This shawl will become a family heirloom, cherished by generations to come.


----------



## nobelle1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunning!!!!! I bow to your talent. My color too


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

What lovely work.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm in awe! such a gorgeous shawl, and sooooo beautifully knitted!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Just gorgeous! Congratulations on such a wonderful job. I'm sure you will enjoy wearing it and will get many, many compliments.


----------



## MummaMia (Jul 4, 2012)

what beautiful heirloom. very lovely.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

This is beautiful! I've made two, and isn't it a great pattern? I've tried her Zenaura, but failed, and I will try again...enjoy it!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

love the color,just Beautiful!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so beautiful! Amazing to think that a couple of little needles and yarn can be made into such a spectacular shawl.


----------



## steff (Apr 12, 2011)

Gasp!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

So very beautiful!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

This is the first time I am replying to a photo. This is a lovely scarf and would love to have the pattern.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That is just beautiful and I LOVE that color. Fabulous job.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! I'll bet your husband is really proud of himself!

Virginia


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Really, really, REALLY, really, really beautiful!!!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Ditto to all of the above. Beyond words...


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome work of art!


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

That is so beautiful, and unlike all the other pictures of it on Ravelry... you should post yours as it seems to me that it's the most beautiful of all!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That is lovely. My daughter is knitting this pattern and it looks nice but blocked it is stunning. It's got to go on my list.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Your shawl is beautifully feminine.


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

It's beautiful. You should feel very proud of what you've created.


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing, great job.


----------



## roseknit1 (Jun 1, 2012)

What can I say that hasn't already been said. This absolutely took my breath away. Love the color not to mention your skill at knitting!


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful!!!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your Semele Shawl is absolutely gorgeous!!! Stunning work!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Robin Redhead said:


> Whisper thin and elegant. You created a beautiful shawl.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


hgayle said:


> Wow! Breathtaking.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


lovehomemade said:


> That is exquisite.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Certainly, you can find it on Ravelry and the instructions are both charted and also written. It is a bit of a challenge but once you have at least 20 rows you are on a fast track. Enjoy!


loverskey said:


> Your shawl is just absolutely gorgeous! You should be so proud. I have been looking for a shawl pattern for the longest time. Never seem to find one that I can fall in love with. Yours is the one....can you share the pattern?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you and I certainly hope so...


dalex1945 said:


> Beautiful shawl, beautiful color, beautiful knitting. This shawl will become a family heirloom, cherished by generations to come.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Gossamer - beautiful color and perfect knitting job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, try it you will like it!


nobelle1 said:


> Stunning!!!!! I bow to your talent. My color too


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Tomasina.


Tomasina said:


> What lovely work.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Absolutely lovely. Great color, wonderful pattern super workmanship! could not be better. congratulations.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


goldnote said:


> I'm in awe! such a gorgeous shawl, and sooooo beautifully knitted!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, so far lots of compliments from my very talented KPers...


Coopwire said:


> Just gorgeous! Congratulations on such a wonderful job. I'm sure you will enjoy wearing it and will get many, many compliments.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks MummaMia...


MummaMia said:


> what beautiful heirloom. very lovely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh no!! Say it isn't so that there is another one of her shawls...uugghh!!! I just took a peek at it and I think I'll rest a while.


BubbyJ said:


> This is beautiful! I've made two, and isn't it a great pattern? I've tried her Zenaura, but failed, and I will try again...enjoy it!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

It's so beautiful - it looks like it might just float away!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Belencita7.


belencita7 said:


> love the color,just Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Isn't that the truth!


MacRae said:


> This is so beautiful! Amazing to think that a couple of little needles and yarn can be made into such a spectacular shawl.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Steff.


steff said:


> Gasp!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Gracieanne. Will wear it here in So. Cal.


gracieanne said:


> So very beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, you can get the pattern through Ravelry, just type in Semele Shawl. The instructions are simple once you "get the hang of it" and they are written as well as charted. I prefer the written ones because I could follow them line by line. Good luck to you.


Lafemmefran said:


> This is the first time I am replying to a photo. This is a lovely scarf and would love to have the pattern.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Metrogal.


Metrogal said:


> That is just beautiful and I LOVE that color. Fabulous job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Indeed he is!


flginny said:


> Wow! I'll bet your husband is really proud of himself!
> 
> Virginia


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you many times over.


EqLady said:


> Really, really, REALLY, really, really beautiful!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


imoffcall said:


> Ditto to all of the above. Beyond words...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, I'll be wearing it down here in So. Cal.


sharmend said:


> Awesome work of art!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness, thanks for your comments but there are so many beautiful projects by so many other talented people that I feel we all inspire each other and we strive to do our best. Each and every one of us brings something lovely to this "table" known as Knitting Paradise.


samlilypepper said:


> That is so beautiful, and unlike all the other pictures of it on Ravelry... you should post yours as it seems to me that it's the most beautiful of all!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine was a "wrinkled mess" and then it was blocked!! What a difference!


linda09 said:


> That is lovely. My daughter is knitting this pattern and it looks nice but blocked it is stunning. It's got to go on my list.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Anne.


anne of green gables said:


> How beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, feminine is the word. Thanks.


julietinboots said:


> Your shawl is beautifully feminine.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


RhondaP said:


> It's beautiful. You should feel very proud of what you've created.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Tgene said:


> Amazing, great job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words.


roseknit1 said:


> What can I say that hasn't already been said. This absolutely took my breath away. Love the color not to mention your skill at knitting!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you, thank you!


marion07 said:


> Beautiful, beautiful!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks determined-to-knit!!


determined_to-knit said:


> Your Semele Shawl is absolutely gorgeous!!! Stunning work!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


dunnville89 said:


> Gossamer - beautiful color and perfect knitting job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


jangmb said:


> Absolutely lovely. Great color, wonderful pattern super workmanship! could not be better. congratulations.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd run after it!! Thanks.


Grammy Toni said:


> It's so beautiful - it looks like it might just float away!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Ohhhhhh my goodness!!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!!! It is elegant and delicate. That yarn is just stunning!!!! Your DH did an awesome job in picking out the yarn. It looks so soft. I hope it is for you? Enjoy it!!!! ;0)
> 
> What she said!!! EXACTLY!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You ladies!!! You are too much! Thanks again!


PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhh my goodness!!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!!! It is elegant and delicate. That yarn is just stunning!!!! Your DH did an awesome job in picking out the yarn. It looks so soft. I hope it is for you? Enjoy it!!!! ;0)
> ...


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Connie!


Connie W said:


> Love it!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous,beautiful,stunning what else can i say it looks as light as a feather you are very clever it will have admiring glances when you are wearing it.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

That is just so beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks AmyKnits!


AmyKnits said:


> stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks what a sweet comment!


amudaus said:


> Gorgeous,beautiful,stunning what else can i say it looks as light as a feather you are very clever it will have admiring glances when you are wearing it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks AverilC.


AverilC said:


> That is just so beautiful.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I love this -- think I might make it for my future DIL in an ivory lace yarn for the wedding reception. Thanks for sharing; you did a beautiful job! Question - do you think it would work well in Paton's lace yarn as it has a bit of halo effect? Debi


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful....just beautiful.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very pretty looks nice and light


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am not familiar with Paton's lace yarn so I would not be able to answer this. You might look at Madeleine Tosh and check out the yarn I used and compare it to Paton's. The other thought is to check out on Ravelry, there are quite a few Semele's knitted with different yarns and you might find the answer to your question in the slot where they feature the "projects". Good luck to you and lucky future DIL.


roed2er said:


> I love this -- think I might make it for my future DIL in an ivory lace yarn for the wedding reception. Thanks for sharing; you did a beautiful job! Question - do you think it would work well in Paton's lace yarn as it has a bit of halo effect? Debi


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


michaelsmom42 said:


> Beautiful....just beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


christine flo said:


> very pretty looks nice and light


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

You don't need to reply...All I can say is that your work is spectacular. You can see by everyone's comments that we are all breathless and speechless. The shawl is so delicate my grand daughter saw it and said "It looks like angels made it." So you can see even a child is impressed. Enjoy it!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Feminine and gorgeous!

Momma Osa


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a friend that says that as well. What a sweet granddaughter you have.


HoneyOink said:


> You don't need to reply...All I can say is that your work is spectacular. You can see by everyone's comments that we are all breathless and speechless. The shawl is so delicate my grand daughter saw it and said "It looks like angels made it." So you can see even a child is impressed. Enjoy it!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Mama Osa...thanks.


Momma Osa said:


> Feminine and gorgeous!
> 
> Momma Osa


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

It took my breath away---beautiful work and love the color.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Just beautiful, love the airiness of this pattern. Beautiful job. Lucky you, having a DH who supports your knitting habit.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Wildercrafter said:


> It took my breath away---beautiful work and love the color.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes he does, and it also keeps me away from the kitchen which happens to be his domain!


beadness said:


> Just beautiful, love the airiness of this pattern. Beautiful job. Lucky you, having a DH who supports your knitting habit.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Oh yes he does, and it also keeps me away from the kitchen which happens to be his domain!
> 
> 
> beadness said:
> ...


Then you're doubly lucky


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty! you did a great job knitting the shawl.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I would say you and your DH make a good pair - him to buy the yarn and you to make a project. It is beautiful!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It is absolutely lovely!


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Ohhhhhh my goodness!!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!!! It is elegant and delicate. That yarn is just stunning!!!! Your DH did an awesome job in picking out the yarn. It looks so soft. I hope it is for you? Enjoy it!!!! ;0)


DITTO is all I can say along with WOW!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

To echo everyone else already... lovely, lovely shawl, yarn color and knitting. Just love it.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

That is so very lovely and looks so delicate and feminine! It's beautiful.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

So delicate!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

you are so clever i wish i was at that standard...but all good things comes to those that wait


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

This is gorgeous. Color and pattern. You did a fantastic job with it.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful! Lighter than air!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful! I'd say DH has knows what's good!! You did a great job on it!!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

So,so lovely!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

speechless !!!


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

EXquisite!! What more can one say?


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Very beautiful and love the color!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

how delicate and airey!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

simply beautiful!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Wildercrafter said:


> It took my breath away---beautiful work and love the color.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Mary Rose


maryrose said:


> very pretty! you did a great job knitting the shawl.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I will tell him that! By the way we were in your town and stopped for breakfast, can't recall the name of the cafe but it was good.


kathleenTC said:


> I would say you and your DH make a good pair - him to buy the yarn and you to make a project. It is beautiful!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Why thank you Miss Pam!.


Miss Pam said:


> It is absolutely lovely!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


SimplyGran said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhh my goodness!!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!!! It is elegant and delicate. That yarn is just stunning!!!! Your DH did an awesome job in picking out the yarn. It looks so soft. I hope it is for you? Enjoy it!!!! ;0)
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Dee, you have inspired so many of us to try lace knitting we just have to do something with our fingers while waiting for your patterns.


stevieland said:


> To echo everyone else already... lovely, lovely shawl, yarn color and knitting. Just love it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


MrsBearstalker said:


> That is so very lovely and looks so delicate and feminine! It's beautiful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


chorister said:


> So delicate!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

And so it will be and soon you will be there...try it , you"ll like it and get hooked like alot of us have.


xxjanexx said:


> you are so clever i wish i was at that standard...but all good things comes to those that wait


 :-D :-D


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


2KNITCATS said:


> This is gorgeous. Color and pattern. You did a fantastic job with it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


moherlyle said:


> Beautiful! Lighter than air!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks


kittyknit said:


> Wow! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

As I said, it keeps me out of the kitchen, his domain!


SallyAnn said:


> Wow, that is beautiful! I'd say DH has knows what's good!! You did a great job on it!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, threekidsmom!


threekidsmom said:


> So,so lovely!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Ahhhh!


czechmate said:


> speechless !!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks Grannybear.


Grannybear said:


> EXquisite!! What more can one say?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Revan.


Revan said:


> Very beautiful and love the color!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


mollyannhad said:


> how delicate and airey!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


imaknuttyknitter said:


> simply beautiful!!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

How lovely!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, MsMallo.


MsMallo said:


> How lovely!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Just priceless! Judy


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Judy!


Judy in oz said:


> Just priceless! Judy


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

Your work is exquisite.


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful! rlmayknit


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW!!! That is beautiful :lol: :thumbup: You are very talented.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks vickiest!


vickest said:


> Your work is exquisite.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks rlmayknit.


rlmayknit said:


> Beautiful! rlmayknit


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, it's just following instructions.


Sarah Jo said:


> WOW!!! That is beautiful :lol: :thumbup: You are very talented.


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

a BIG WOW!!!!! beyond words.....the colour & pattern were meant to go together....looks like this will be my next one...uummmmm..now what colour will I choose..have many choices in my stash......You should be so proud.....the yarn appears lace weight and did you use the size needles the pattern calls for???? Congratulations on a masterpiece.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Could you share the source of your pattern. Thank you


----------



## Karinza (Mar 12, 2011)

Ohhh I just love it. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Bonnie, I looked it up and found it on Ravelry.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

That is soooo beautiful!


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Really pretty!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

You did a very nice job of knitting the shawl. The color is beautiful, it looks so soft hope you enjoy it alot.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for looking the pattern up.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

So lovely!!!!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful shawl and I love the color. Looks so light and airy. Nice work.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> (gasp) I bow to your talent. That is absolutely gorgeous.


Thinking the very same thing. That is one beautiful shawl.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

This is one of the most beautiful and stunning shawls I have ever seen! Fantastic skill you have!!!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful! My what fine work. This would take me forever to complete.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Unbelievable - amazing - wonderful work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes to all and thanks for your comments.


cleosmum said:


> a BIG WOW!!!!! beyond words.....the colour & pattern were meant to go together....looks like this will be my next one...uummmmm..now what colour will I choose..have many choices in my stash......You should be so proud.....the yarn appears lace weight and did you use the size needles the pattern calls for???? Congratulations on a masterpiece.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Did you read elclue? Yes, it is on Ravelry.


bonniebb said:



> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Could you share the source of your pattern. Thank you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Karinza thank you!


Karinza said:


> Ohhh I just love it. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It certainly is!


elcue said:


> Bonnie, I looked it up and found it on Ravelry.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Anne Smith said:


> That is soooo beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you.


Karen Liebengood said:


> Really pretty!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I will and thanks for your comments.


free2knit said:


> You did a very nice job of knitting the shawl. The color is beautiful, it looks so soft hope you enjoy it alot.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


Rose of Sharon said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


MCWool said:


> So lovely!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


Sunny Days said:


> Beautiful shawl and I love the color. Looks so light and airy. Nice work.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks Barbara SD, great for our So. Cal. climate!


BarbaraSD said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > (gasp) I bow to your talent. That is absolutely gorgeous.
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Why thank you Fabiana, how are you feeling? I haven't seen your comments in awhile. Hope you are doing better.


fabiana said:


> This is one of the most beautiful and stunning shawls I have ever seen! Fantastic skill you have!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought the same but just plugged along and it was done before I could keep on complaining!!


margoseven said:


> Beautiful! My what fine work. This would take me forever to complete.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my! It is beautiful!

Anita


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Anita.


aknitter said:


> Oh my! It is beautiful!
> 
> Anita


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very beautiful and feminine... Wish it were mine!


----------



## hannahc (Jun 27, 2012)

simply beautiful!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

that is gorgeous.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

It is Gorgeous.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I need to stop dragging my feet and try to tackle charted patterns. It seems more and more patterns are written this way.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thank you Edie, I do love the results, the yarn is super fine almost like thread and yes very silky, I will always cherish it because my husband went to a yarn shop in Long Beach, Ca. called Alamitos Bay Yarn Co. to get something or the other that I had requested and while he was there, he was shown this yarn, and he knew he had to buy it for me. By the way I do not think I used more than half of the skein as the whole skein is 1,000 yds and that is quite alot. Yes, I am a lucky lady...
> 
> 
> edithann said:
> ...


I grew up in North Long Beach and spent lovely summer days at Alamitos Bay. That was back in the late '50s and early '60s. Must be horribly congested now.


----------



## NHoxworth (Jul 12, 2012)

Exquisite is the only word for this! I'm such a novice that I don't know what a DH is!


----------



## NHoxworth (Jul 12, 2012)

Exquisite is the only word for this! I'm such a novice that I don't know what a DH is!


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thank you Edie, I do love the results, the yarn is super fine almost like thread and yes very silky, I will always cherish it because my husband went to a yarn shop in Long Beach, Ca. called Alamitos Bay Yarn Co. to get something or the other that I had requested and while he was there, he was shown this yarn, and he knew he had to buy it for me. By the way I do not think I used more than half of the skein as the whole skein is 1,000 yds and that is quite alot. Yes, I am a lucky lady...
> 
> 
> edithann said:
> ...


I too have bought some beautiful yarn at Alametos Bay Yarn Company. It is like a candy store for knitters. Your hubby made a perfect choice.

Bev


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

NHoxworth said:


> Exquisite is the only word for this! I'm such a novice that I don't know what a DH is!


A DH is a dear husband who bought his wife some gorgeous yarn.

Bev


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

That is so beautiful.
Happy knitting


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh gosh! Thanks.


Sewbizgirl said:


> Very beautiful and feminine... Wish it were mine!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


hannahc said:


> simply beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Sylvia.


sylviaelliott said:


> that is gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks KEgan.


KEgan said:


> It is Gorgeous.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Barbara, once you get the hang of it , it does become second nature but this pattern is not only charted but also wirtten out and so I found it easy to follow. Good luck to you!


BarbaraSD said:


> I need to stop dragging my feet and try to tackle charted patterns. It seems more and more patterns are written this way.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is but not too bad, the area where this yarn shop is located is jsut delightful. Check out their website.


BarbaraSD said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Edie, I do love the results, the yarn is super fine almost like thread and yes very silky, I will always cherish it because my husband went to a yarn shop in Long Beach, Ca. called Alamitos Bay Yarn Co. to get something or the other that I had requested and while he was there, he was shown this yarn, and he knew he had to buy it for me. By the way I do not think I used more than half of the skein as the whole skein is 1,000 yds and that is quite alot. Yes, I am a lucky lady...
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

DH is my Dear Husband!


NHoxworth said:


> Exquisite is the only word for this! I'm such a novice that I don't know what a DH is!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It certainly is like a candy store for us knitters. Do you live near the3m?


Stitchwizz said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Edie, I do love the results, the yarn is super fine almost like thread and yes very silky, I will always cherish it because my husband went to a yarn shop in Long Beach, Ca. called Alamitos Bay Yarn Co. to get something or the other that I had requested and while he was there, he was shown this yarn, and he knew he had to buy it for me. By the way I do not think I used more than half of the skein as the whole skein is 1,000 yds and that is quite alot. Yes, I am a lucky lady...
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks you too!


Waterford Girl said:


> That is so beautiful.
> Happy knitting


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

I am speechless, it is soooo beautiful and the colour, so light and wispy


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


catzndogz said:


> I am speechless, it is soooo beautiful and the colour, so light and wispy


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Great work. It's beautiful!!


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

It is beautiful!


----------



## HilaryCK (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh my that is just gorgeous!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Knitter Betty!


Knitter Betty said:


> Great work. It's beautiful!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


Ronniej said:


> It is beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks.


HilaryCK said:


> Oh my that is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Barb62


Barb62 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Patocenizo,

This shaw is absolute beautiful! Your husband sure did a great job of picking out the yarn and you did a fantastic job of knitting the shawl. I hope to be as good as you when I grow up. Most of all I would like to thank you for taking the time and making the effort to respond to everyone that sent comments - 19 pages - whew! I applaude you for doing that!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Why thank you so much. I figure that if anyone took the time to make a comment I should try and acknowledge each and everyone, hope I did not miss anyone!!


SilverWeb said:


> Patocenizo,
> 
> This shaw is absolute beautiful! Your husband sure did a great job of picking out the yarn and you did a fantastic job of knitting the shawl. I hope to be as good as you when I grow up. Most of all I would like to thank you for taking the time and making the effort to respond to everyone that sent comments - 19 pages - whew! I applaude you for doing that!


 :-D :-D


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

I love this shawl! You did such a great job and it's so delicate!


----------



## noah (Feb 7, 2012)

How fine is that I can only say amasing


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Knitaddict...I love your name.


Knitaddict said:


> I love this shawl! You did such a great job and it's so delicate!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Noah!


noah said:


> How fine is that I can only say amasing


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Thank you Knitaddict...I love your name.
> 
> 
> Knitaddict said:
> ...


Thanks. It just seems appropriate to how I am with my yarn!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Me too!


Knitaddict said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Knitaddict...I love your name.
> ...


----------



## All in stitches (Jan 24, 2012)

Very beautiful, and nicely done. Enjoy it .


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am enjoying it alot!!


All in stitches said:


> Very beautiful, and nicely done. Enjoy it .


----------



## raewyn123 (Mar 4, 2019)

That is a truly beautiful work of art. Wear it with pride. Congratulations


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Your Shawl is fabulous..what a stunning colour and the yarn is so delicate. I am a great admirer of your Outstanding work. :sm02:


----------



## agioblas (Jun 10, 2019)

wow; you have great talent (and a great husband).


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Looks stunning and a delicate style.


----------

